# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 25.06.2018 - 02.07.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *7*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *12*, суммарный объем: *34* мб Обработано файлов: *60*, суммарный объем: *56* мб Уникальных файлов: *58*, суммарный объем: *48* мб Признаны безопасными: *13* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *16*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219436 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219496 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219424 - найдено зловредов: *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:windowswindefender.exe - *1* qeriuwjhrf - *1* c:molur49.tmptaskhostrc.exe - *1* c:windowssystem32driverswinmonfs.sys - *1* c:usersшурикappdataroamingsystemlibssvchost.exe - *1* c:usersuserappdataroamingepicnet inccloudnetcloudnet.exe - *1* result.exe - *1* c:wzizu94.tmptaskhostjf.exe - *1* c:windowsrsscsrss.exe - *1* c:program filesubarubar.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RMS.nx - *3* Trojan.Win32.Miner.tvnc - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.BitCoinMiner.cls - *1* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win64.UBar.a - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Wanna.zbu - *1* HEUR:Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Glupteba.gen - *1* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.jqdo - *1* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *1* Backdoor.Win32.Agent.mytfip - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

